
Adding the accessibility in your React Apps [video] - kmf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Di8Xi9LUA
======
darekkay
Egghead recently made this React Accessibility course free:
[https://egghead.io/courses/develop-accessible-web-apps-
with-...](https://egghead.io/courses/develop-accessible-web-apps-with-react)

